# celebrity slim or lipotrim diet?



## Alis (31 Jul 2008)

Have any of you done either of these two diets? Just wondering if they are worth doing?


----------



## truthseeker (31 Jul 2008)

agree with samhradh.
tv3 had a great piece on fad dieting last week - in summary: fad diets cause the body to go into 'starvation' mode, you will immediately hold onto all fat in case of serious crisis and the body will drop fluid and muscle. Once muscle drops the metabolism will slow as it doesnt need as many calories to run less muscle meaning as soon as you eat normally again the number of calories consumed is higher than is needed hence you end up piling on the weight.

Dieting isnt rocket science, eat a clean diet, dont overeat and exercise regularly. To lose weight requires a lifestyle change - not a fad diet.


----------



## freckles24 (6 Oct 2008)

Alis said:


> Have any of you done either of these two diets? Just wondering if they are worth doing?


 
I have started the lipotrim diet today ... im in 2 minds i haven;t got a lot of weight to lose ( just over a stone ) i have a HUGE headache, am constantly cold and feel like sh*t I dunno how others feel about it but im sure to hell thinking i am not going to be able to stick to this diet. I don't overeat my main trouble is an emergancy c section has left me with wobbly bits !! my son is coming up to 2 and i can't seem to lose any weight .... they say time is a gr8 healer .... HELP !! do i stay on this or give up ??!?!


----------



## woods (6 Oct 2008)

Lipotrim depends on your body going into Ketosis in order to loose weight.
This will have a serious effect on your bone density down the line.
I do not know anything about the other one.


----------



## D8Lady (6 Oct 2008)

Hi Freckles24, 
May I suggest that you have a look at Irish Nutrition and Dietetic Institute site?  You can search for a nutritionist in you area who will discuss your needs with you. 

You have had a child, major surgery and no doubt run down by just running around after the now 2yr old - you need to be kind to yourself.  

D8L


----------



## joanmul (6 Oct 2008)

I noticed an item in two different publications regarding losing weight. It said if you skip for 20 mins. every day the weight will fall off. You don't have to do the 20mins all together and you can do, say, 4 x 5min or 5 x 4mins throughout the day.


----------

